# Big Lots Clearance Sale



## shadowwalker (Aug 10, 2010)

Just letting everyone know if there is a Big Lots in your area, I just racked up on ( no pun intended) some rib racks for 3.50 and some wing and chicken leg racks for 3.00 each. They have the summer stuff going at 50% off on most of it.....

Shadow


----------



## thunderdome (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice! I wonder if their Kettle grill has gone down any?

May be a great time to get another kettle lid


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 10, 2010)

Darn!! I didn't look at the kettle grills LOL was too busy grabbing racks for myself and friends...


----------

